
Capitalism to the Rescue - Green Tech Rising - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/05/magazine/05Green-t.html?_r=1&oref=login&pagewanted=all
======
mrtron
Part of the reason green tech will have a hard time rising independently is
the market it works in. The energy market is very non free-market and as a
result of all the tax grants and government intervention.

So, I think it is hard to say that green tech should be able to rise above on
it's own without some gov spending.

------
Xichekolas
Wow that was A+ submarine.

It was also rather inspirational. I want my own Bloom box. It would be
interesting to see cost details on that compared to the grid... pretty sure
there is no way it is cheaper, but it might be a brilliant way to replace all
those diesel generators that hospitals and hurricane victims keep around.

~~~
jwilliams
Do they need to be replaced? I mean, they're already there, reliable and
aren't exactly polluting a lot - they're only used in exceptional
circumstances.

Could be useful for off-grid applications. Homes that are solar/wind/etc, but
the Bloom Box kicks in when energy demand is high or reserves are low... Might
reduce or eliminate the need for (polluting) batteries.

------
DaniFong
Thanks for the article; it was informative and inspirational.

